# bern helmet liners



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

do you guys know where i can purchase bern watt helmet liners separately?

by the way, what helmet do you guys use? any recommendation for new buy?  also what will be a good fit with EG2? thinking of getting EG2


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the bern knit/fleece/whatever liner is the same for all the helmets, nothing special about a specific model

i wear the EG2 with a Watts


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i wear EG2's with a baker, i dont wear a liner though, dont know if it fits with a liner


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I bought a Bern Watts this last season, Matte black with plaid fuzzy liner and god, that helmet is the best thing ever. It's like not wearing a helmet, and still having music without earphones. Orgasmic


----------

